# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG - New Model Support " LG Optimus Vu F100L " Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [06 JAN 2013]  Description :   *LG Optimus Vu F100L  [ DLL Released ]*  Release Notes:   *LG_F100L.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files:  LG_F100L.dll  [ Uploaded ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Repairing LG Optimus Vu F100L with Easy Mode DLL  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File " LG_F100L.dll  "Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

